# Punxsutawney



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Is Punxsutawney going to show is shadow


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Phil say's more winter to come. I read PITA is claiming it is cruel to subject him to the stress involved with the festivities. The video I watched shows a pretty fat and happy rodent, nothing remotely resembling a rodent in the wild in the middle of winter. We don't have Ground Hogs in Colorado, but this time of year prairie dogs or sod puppy's as I call them are tasty morsels for coyote's and eagles. 
If PITA wants anything to question about the dirt rats health it should be its cholesterol.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

http://www.wgntv.com/news/wgntv-groundhog-sees-shadow-feb2,0,3294285.story


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

there ya go found it this morning!


----------

